# Novel Golf Bag Concept



## JamesGolfBoy (May 16, 2006)

We are a group of students working on improving golf bag design. We are currently trying to do some market research and your help in answering a few questions would be much appreciated - Link to the questionnaire is below.

(We are students working in the Institute of Manufacturing at Cambridge University in the UK - any data you provide will be completely annonymous and we will not make any money from this. It is purely for our end of year project. Many thanks, James.)


http://FreeOnlineSurveys.com/rendersurvey.asp?sid=tpse2uvos8aznp1192695

We'll let anyone who's intersted in our design know more about it once it's finished!


----------



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

Best of luck.


----------

